# Paint doesn't work !!!!



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

When i click on paint on my desktop or my program menu it wont work . when i right clicked on paints icon i clicked properties and it said where the exe. file was so i manually browsed that folder and clicked on it AND it still didn't do anything it just came up with the egg timer next to the cursor and it didn't do anything. can sum1 plz help?


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 21, 2006)

Have you tried an uninstall and reinstall? (Start > Control Panel > Add Remove Programs > Add/Remove Windows components and find and uncheck paint. Ok/Next, next, etc.) Then go back and go through the same way and check paint. Does this help?


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

its not there ?!


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 21, 2006)

Did you look under Accessories and Utilites > Accessories > Paint? (In Add/Remove Windows components)


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 21, 2006)

Just to let you know if you want a good free photo editor that can do anything paint can do download paint.net. Its a heft download at 50mb but worth the wait.

http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/PaintNET_with_NET_Framework_20/1096481993/2

You can also see some more here: http://www.snapfiles.com/Freeware/gmm/fwgraphicedit.html


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

cheers but i also have Microsoft photo editor and picture manager so i don't need another i just wanted paint back so i can quickly edit them so i don't have to wait for the others to load


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

it wont cum back


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

you might get more answers if you start one more post.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

It must be there somewhere
have you tried doing a programme search?
click on start
click on search
click on all files and folders
type in Microsoft paint
All or part of the file name
press search.
the programme should appear then just run it from the
file when it appears.

Or you can always do a System Restore going back to when you know paint was there and working .....


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

i have got it back now cheers guys


----------

